# Klamath Falls to Crater Lake



## joel2old (Feb 22, 2008)

Touring in early September and looking for the best route from Klamath Falls, OR to Crater Lake, OR. Which route would you suggest for going around Upper Klamath Lake? Going the west side along 140 to West Side Rd. to 62 or east side along 97 to Modoc Point Rd. to 62. 

Thanks


----------



## dirby42 (Mar 28, 2010)

97 would scare me to death. Only two lanes & lots of truck traffic. West side is much quieter.

These guys can probably give you some good advice: 
Hutch's Bicycle Store 
808 Klamath Avenue, Klamath Falls, OR 97601-6103
(541) 850-2453 ‎ 
hutchsbicycles.com


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

You might consider getting section 2 &/or section 3 of the Sierra Cascades Route maps from the Adventure Cycling Association. They may have some information on the roads to the side of the route.


----------

